# شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد ( تم تعديل اللينك )



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*شريط "عيناى اليك" - فرقة دافيد*
*الشريط ده بقى للناس اللى بتقدر الترانيم الجميلة فعلا*
*ترانيم وألحان جامدة وأداء راقى أكتر من رائع*
*الأداء الصوتى : جورج كيرلس ومونيكا جورج*​ 

اختبرتنى إلهى​ 

سلام​


دمى الثمين​ 

رفعت عيني اليك​ 

يا راعي المؤمنين​ 

لحن أوندوس يقال في صوم الرسل​ 

salut​ 

لما ولد يسوع​ 

ملقين همكم عليه​ 

نرجس شارون​ 

جثيماني​ 

لبش الهوس الأول​ 

*la terre approche *​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

قشطات يا طاسونى ماريان جارى التحميل 
يارب الشريط يعجبنى ​


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

جاري التحمييييييييييييل والف شكر مقدما


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

علي فكرة ياتاسوني ماريان بعض الترانيم اللي في الشريط ده مرفوعه قبل كده بس اللي عجبني هنا انك رفعت الشريط كلة ومن اعجابي  بترنيمة اختبرتني الهي مخليها نغمة موبيلي واتمني كل اعضاء المنتدي ينزلوها  هتحبوها مووووووووووت


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

وبعد اذن تاسوني ماريان دا لينك مباشر لترنيمة اختبرتني االهي
إختبرتني إلهي- اكثر من رائعة.mp3

*http://www.4shared.com/file/27581711...1c3/_-___.html*


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/27581711...1c3/_-___.html *


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

وبعد اذن تاسوني ماريان دا لينك مباشر لترنيمة اختبرتني الهي- إختبرتني إلهي- اكثر من رائعة.mp3 

http://www.4shared.com/file/27581711/652a11c3/_-___.html


this link is very direct to this hymn


----------



## cobcob (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

*شكرا على ردك يا رامز 
وانت كمان شكرا يا جورج (بالمرة)
بس بلاش حكاية تاسونى دى يا جماعة

والفيديو بتاع ترنيم اختبرتنى الهى (اللى بيتعرض على قناة أغابى)
انا كنت حطاه فى موضوع قبل كده
لينك الموضوع :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33734*​


----------



## tamer9002 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ماريان ويعطيكي سؤال قلبك مرسي علي الشريط الجميل دة 
تامر*​


----------



## matareg (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

اللينك مش شغال احبائي الفايل غير موجود


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

*أنا أسفة جدا
حصل مشكلة فى مجموعة من الفيلات المرفوعة عندى
ان شاء الله هاحاول أرفع الحاجات اللى مش موجودة*​


----------



## mico2005 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

*أرجو إعادة رفع الشريط ، ولو موجود البومات جورج كيرلس القديمة ياريت ، شكرا وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*عيناى اليك ( شريط جديد )*


سلام ونعمة رب المجد

ده شريط جميل

الله يستخدمه لمجد اسمه


اختبرتنى إلهى

http://www.4shared.com/file/37713048/42b540c8/01__.html




سلام


http://www.4shared.com/file/37714767/78a411e7/02_.html




دمى الثمين

http://www.4shared.com/file/37718276/5aa56d63/03__.html




رفعت عيني اليك

http://www.4shared.com/file/37721374...322/04___.html




يا راعي المؤمنين

http://www.4shared.com/file/37723573...2b8/05___.html




لحن يقال في صوم الرسل

http://www.4shared.com/file/37727244...a/06_____.html




salut


http://www.4shared.com/file/37728298.../07_salut.html




لما ولد يسوع

http://www.4shared.com/file/37729317...df1/08___.html




ملقين همكم عليه

http://www.4shared.com/file/37731520...67c/09___.html




نرجس شارون




http://www.4shared.com/file/37735274/3c0187f2/10__.html



جثيماني

http://www.4shared.com/file/37916961/b5a3023/11_.html



لبش الهوس الأول


http://www.4shared.com/file/37920711...ee2/12___.html




la terre approche

http://www.4shared.com/file/37921977..._approche.html


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عيناى اليك ( شريط جديد )*


















​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عيناى اليك ( شريط جديد )*

ميرسى يا مريومة 

​


----------



## magda_hany2000 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط "عيناى اليك" - فريق دافيد*

مساء الخير
اللينك مش شغال وانا كان نفسي احمله لانه من كلامكوا شكله جميل ممكن حد يرسل لي اللينك المضبوط النهاردة ضروري
وشكرا


----------



## Mary Louis (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*الترانيم معظمها مش موجودة في اللينكات !!!!!!! خسارة *


----------



## samobib (3 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل اللينكات مرة اخرى *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## mislolasanaoola (10 يناير 2009)

اخر ترنيمة 
*The file link that you requested is not valid*


----------



## cobcob (10 يناير 2009)

mislolasanaoola قال:


> اخر ترنيمة
> *the file link that you requested is not valid*



*تم تعديل لينك الترنيمة الأخيرة فى أول مشاركة فى الموضوع
شكرا للتنبيه​*


----------



## shamaoun (20 يناير 2009)

*عيناى اليك - فريق دافيد*

منقول - يا ريت ميكونش متكرر - دي كل ترانيم فريق دايفد بقيادة جورج كيرلس ومونيكا جورج
اوندوس
06.ontos.mp3

اختبرتني الهي
01 اختبرتني الهي.mp3

سلام
02.salam.mp3

دمي الثمين
03.damy_al_thamen.mp3
جثسيماني
11.gosymani.mp3

ترنيمة بالفرنسي - Salut
07.salut.mp3

ولسة في جزء تاني من الالبوم


----------



## shamaoun (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم مونيكا جورج*

*يا ريت حد يحذفلي اي موضوع من الاتنين*


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم مونيكا جورج*

*تم حذف واحد منهم 
ربنا يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم مونيكا جورج*

شكرا على المشاركة
ولكن للأسف الموضوع مكرر 
وهايتم دمجه 
ننتظر مشاركات أخرى​


----------

